# Cycling computer - To buy or not to buy?



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a road bike and Im getting ready to get back on the road for ride. My question is: Is it worth to buy a cycling computer immediately or is it truly just a nicety?

Looking at everything out there... i can spend $50 for a cateye or $500 for a Garmin 800. Of course, the later being way out of my price range after the purchase of a new bike and pedals, shoes, helmet, and bibs/jerseys. But is it truly worth it just for the casual ride for endurance training and physical fitness?


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought a basic Sigma for $17. I find it motivating to know how many miles I've gone and to see the speeds I attain. For such a low price, I find having that info very motivational; but I would not buy a very expensive one or a GPS- I just like having the basic info, and considering the basic ones are so cheap, why not?


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have always liked to track my mileage and when I got my road bike this past year I put a Cateye V3 on it as it added cadence to help improve my performance and a heart rate monitor to watch my ticker. It's never been a problem but just short of 64 it doesn't hurt to also use as a training tool. The Garmin for me just starting on the road and the cost involved put me off but the Cateye V3 I've seen as low as $100 during the Tour sales days.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use mine a lot. I prefer wired computers with pretty basic functions-nothing fancy. One thing they have to have for me is large, easy-to-read numbers. I use Cateye Enduro 8s on all my bikes & am extremely satisfied with them. Sigma & other brands are less expensive, but work the same way & are just as accurate. IME they don't last as long.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AythanNyah09 said:


> I recently purchased a road bike and Im getting ready to get back on the road for ride. My question is: Is it worth to buy a cycling computer immediately or is it truly just a nicety?
> 
> Looking at everything out there... i can spend $50 for a cateye or $500 for a Garmin 800. Of course, the later being way out of my price range after the purchase of a new bike and pedals, shoes, helmet, and bibs/jerseys. But *is it truly worth it just for the casual ride for endurance training and physical fitness?*


I think so, especially if you get one with cadence and use it to smooth your pedal stroke, develop a 'good' cadence - varying with conditions/ terrain. If you're like most noobs, it'll take some time to develop, but you should strive for (at least) the low 90's. Builds endurance and saves the knees from undue stress.

Here's all you need:
CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers


----------



## AwfulQuiet (Mar 21, 2004)

Blackburn Atom is quite nice..

The Delphi's are impossible to comprehend.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I think you should get a basic one, I did a few rides without it but then I bought a basic one and I like it a lot, I can keep track of my miles, times and stuff like that; it will show your progress as well.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I started with a basic one ($32 Cateye Vectra Wireless) a couple of years ago, just to give me mileage, speed, time....didn't think I needed cadence. Tried to monitor cadence by feel, but the problem was I didn't really know what to feel other than just "comfort". I found I had no clue relating gears to cadence to performance. I would get lazy whenever I got tired, and just pedal at whatever speed felt comfortable.

Got a new bike and opted for a Garmin 500 computer, too. This computer has opened up my training routines and helped to improve personal performance since I ride alone and have no reference points. The cadence feature keeps me from getting lazy and slipping into the 65-75 rpm range when I'm getting tired. It's like a training partner telling you to up the ante and put some more power down. It's helped me shift gears properly and use the gears as they were intended. I ride a lot of hills and the computer has definitely helped in learning how to ride them. I just started downloading the ride info into Garmin Connect and it's nice to see your performance number comparisons. Also, tracking climbing feet and calories spent is interesting....

I also have the heart rate monitor, but haven't bothered to wear it yet, but that's the next step into learning more about my training.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Erion929 said:


> The cadence feature keeps me from getting lazy and slipping into the 65-75 rpm range when I'm getting tired. It's like a training partner telling you to up the ante and put some more power down.


Agree that a computer can do that. But it also points to what can be a negative, which is having the computer dictate your riding style to such a degree that it becomes counterproductive. I for one couldn't imagine doing an entire ride in the narrow cadence range often recommended by popular cycling lterature. I think it's good (and makes for a much more interesting ride) to put power down in all sorts of ways and at widely differing cadences. So no advice on the simple vs. fancy question; just a thought on how to use whatever you decide to get.


----------



## 1spaceboo (Jul 31, 2012)

I would definitely recommend a computer, even if it's only a basic one to track performance, and see how much you improve over the same rides.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

I highly recommend one as well. I had a Cateye wireless on my old bike, no cadence, and I found it useful to be able to monitor speed, distance, time, etc. A few weeks ago I bought a new bike and put on a new monitor, this one with cadence, and find that I monitor that quite frequently. I was surprised to find that my normal cadence was a lot higher than I thought.


----------



## crudad (Jul 18, 2012)

I bought the Garmin 200, which doesn't have Cadence. I mainly like it because there is no wheel sensor, it tracks your route, and you can download to Garmin Connect. Down the road I'll up to the 500 or 800 to give me cadence.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

AythanNyah09 said:


> Is it worth to buy a cycling computer immediately or is it truly just a nicety?
> 
> But is it truly worth it just for the casual ride for endurance training and physical fitness?


Yes it's worth it. Yes it's a nicety. No they're not needed if you're just casual riding. But you'll appreciate having it. 

If you're looking to do endurance training and improve physical fitness then you may want to go for one with a cadence sensor. Othewise a basic computer is just fine.

I use a Performance Bike wireless for under $30. It tracks 2 bikes which is great for the MTB as well. 

Something else computers are good for is following cue sheets. Cue sheets indicate the mileage and where to turn. I like to use RidewithGPS.com to map out new roads/routes then print out the cue sheet and use my computer to follow. 

I like to keep track of my Ave mph, particularly on routes I do often like my commute to work. It's a good way to push harder and increase your speed/times.

On another note... my Garmin 500 is in the mail


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

It's really fun to know how slow I am so I am also a proponent of a computer. Basic one is fine, but as PJ said, since you are new one with cadence (a little higher in price) is a good option to have.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

wim said:


> Agree that a computer can do that. But it also points to what can be a negative, which is having the computer dictate your riding style to such a degree that it becomes counterproductive.* I for one couldn't imagine doing an entire ride in the narrow cadence range often recommended by popular cycling lterature. I think it's good (and makes for a much more interesting ride) to put power down in all sorts of ways and at widely differing cadences.* So no advice on the simple vs. fancy question; just a thought on how to use whatever you decide to get.




I agree, wim.....while I generally ride seated in the 80-95 rpm range, I often hit the hills standing and do work without respect to cadence. Yes, it is more fun with variety. :thumbsup:

**


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 29, 2010)

Garmin, Edge 500 /thread


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got VDO with cadence from Nashbar. It was very cheap on sale, works OK so far


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

there is also the option of a phone, if you have one with gps then you can often get software to do all the stuff for you...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I go back and forth about using a computer. I put one on my road bike again for the clock. None of my other bikes get one. In the past, I've only used ride time and workout type for logging my training. I'm using top speed on a few workouts lately because I'm trying to develop more top end, and having the computer remember that for me is better than staring at it while I try to sprint, and more quantitative (so easier to compare to what I can do on the track, which has a pretty different feel) than guessing I went "fast."

A cadence sensor strikes me as a useful thing to have. I have a pretty basic Cateye on my bike right now, and haven't gotten around to installing one I got from a teammate, that does do cadence. I keep meaning too. I've developed a pretty narrow power band on my own, and one of the things that computers are really good for is continuing to hit specific quantities - speeds, cadences, power outputs if you can afford that, whatever - deeper into a workout, when I start getting tired and it gets more challenging.

When I was in college, I rode my bike a lot and went for a few races just for the hell of it. I resisted getting a computer because I just wanted to ride and enjoy riding my bike. I think that was the right decision at the time. Now that I have one, sometimes on rides that I'm just doing for fun and that don't have any particular goal, I find myself watching it. It doesn't ruin the ride or anything that melodramatic, but it's also nice not to have any crap on my handlebars or quantitative feedback, and just ride how I feel. Which is another thing I don't like about computers - I use pretty much all of the real estate on my handlebars. I realize that it wouldn't be a problem with a stem mount; that's not what I have at the moment.

I'm not a fan of miles ridden or average speed. Both change drastically, for the same effort, depending on whether I'm riding solo on the road, riding with teammates, mountain biking, riding near home vs. a bit further out where there are fewer traffic signals, etc. The data is just waaay to noisy. If you want a way of tracking progress and you're trying to get faster, figure out a couple of routes that are pretty repeatable and TT them. I find Strava to be a convenient way to do this, and as long as GPS in the area isn't really bad and they take longer than 30 seconds, accuracy and precision should be sufficient to get a good idea of how I'm doing.

For those of us who still remember how to use maps and cuesheets, elapsed miles can be a good navigation aide.


----------



## Jigger (Jul 6, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I think so, especially if you get one with cadence and use it to smooth your pedal stroke, develop a 'good' cadence - varying with conditions/ terrain. If you're like most noobs, it'll take some time to develop, but you should strive for (at least) the low 90's. Builds endurance and saves the knees from undue stress.
> 
> Here's all you need:
> CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers
> ...


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just picked up a Cateye 8 wired from ebay for 16 bucks/free ship slightly used to go along with my 1st road cycle. After reading this topic it kind of sealed the deal. I am sure I can use an app on my phone but to be honest id rather have something small and in front of me to vs my Droid Razr in an Otter Box!


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Just went for the wired Sigma BC 1609 with cadence for $31 delivered. Easy install, easy to read, seems stout.


----------



## plasticmorph (May 10, 2012)

anyone have any experience with a knog nerd 5? any good?


----------



## Adman21 (Jul 5, 2012)

Get a Garmin 200. Unless you want power on your bike it will do everything you need.


----------



## Flairball (Aug 1, 2012)

If you've got a smartphone you can use the Runkeeper app. It's basic, but it'll at least show you mileage, speed, splits, and map your route. If you sync with the website you'll get a graph with your speed, pace, and elevation too. It'll also keep track of total miles ridden (or run, hiked, walked).

No cadence with this app, however.


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought a 2nd hand bike a couple of weeks ago that had a basic computer already on it. As a beginner I wasn't interested in 'racing' however I have found it quite motivating to watch my speed. 

I've also downloaded two (free) apps for my smartphone, MapMyCycle and Strava. I can't see these when I'm riding but it is helping me log my rides and you can see the elevation profile as well as average and max speeds. You can also use Strava to see how you rate against other riders over sections of your route.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

AythanNyah09 said:


> I recently purchased a road bike and Im getting ready to get back on the road for ride. My question is: Is it worth to buy a cycling computer immediately or is it truly just a nicety?
> 
> Looking at everything out there... i can spend $50 for a cateye or $500 for a Garmin 800. Of course, the later being way out of my price range after the purchase of a new bike and pedals, shoes, helmet, and bibs/jerseys. But is it truly worth it just for the casual ride for endurance training and physical fitness?


I like a computer, it gives you mph, distance, cadence and other useful info.


----------

